

Like Slime, for Vim - b-man
http://technotales.wordpress.com/2007/10/03/like-slime-for-vim/

======
zachbeane
Like slime, if you ignore autocompletion, arglist hints, automatic indentation
of macros based on &body, M-. (jump to definition), crossreferencing, and
compiler note overlays.

But having C-c C-c is nice!

~~~
swannodette
My thoughts exactly. SLIME if anything is more of an Lisp IDE (and a superior
one at that) not just a clever hook to a REPL.

~~~
mahmud
_and a superior one at that_

Slime is indeed a superior lisp interaction mode.

------
paddy_m
It is close, but I would have to say that the way emacs interacts with
external processes is probably my favorite feature. It is simply a paradigm
that no other text editor seems to even attempt.

Here are some common modes that I use that interact with external processes.

py-shell: kind of obvious, using the python shell is sometimes awkward because
of the way that python doesn't reload code.

pdb-mode:in any shell process, if my python code hits a pdb.set_trace() python
will pop up a debugging repl. As I step through my code with pdb, emacs opens
up whatever file the current stack is in to the position in the stack. I
couldn't imagine debugging code without this. This functionality also exists
for gdb and rdb I think, I don't use those frequently.

compile-mode: when I run unit tests and I get an error, compile mode lets me
click or hit return on that error and instantly jump to that code in another
buffer

shell: emacs deals with my bash shell. I can easily scroll up in the buffer to
copy and paste output from previous commands. I can search backwards through
not just commands I have previously run, but through previous output from the
shell. When I open a file from the shell, it defaults to my current shell
directory.

sql-mode: gives all the goodness of emacs to an sql repl. I can edit sql in
another buffer, craft the query I want, and send just that query to my sql
repl.

------
bokchoi
slimv is a more complete Vim+SLIME plugin that doesn't require screen:
<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2531>

There is a Vim+screen plugin as well for interacting with shells:
<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2711>

------
papaf
_Yeah, Slime is great. I’m just not an Emacs fan._

I'm not an emacs fan either but I grudgingly use it everyday for R and Octave
development. Vim is my preferred text editor but it can't compare to the power
of emacs when working with interactive languages. Emacs viper mode is
excellent though and gives access to the vi keys anywhere. I'd also recommend
those that really hate emacs to try the console mode -- its much snappier and
brings the monster closer to a vim-like experience.

------
NickM
Overall, great idea. However, it's kind of annoying to use with Python, since
when you copy in a function definition, you need to go to the interpreter and
hit enter an extra time to get it to work. I was going to try and fix this
myself, but I'm not sure if there's any easy way to add a special case for
this, since the Vim script has no way of knowing what kind of interpreter is
running in the other screen session....

------
sophacles
This is cool, but kinda hacky... I mean what if I want to use the output for
say, going to the error in the copied code? Does screen have a way to attach
to stdin/stdout/stderr for a process it is running? While still displaying in
the host terminal as well (something akin to tee)?

------
wooby
For slime-like editing with vim for Clojure, check out VimClojure. It's really
great.

~~~
dkersten
I had trouble installing it, actually.. I couldn't seem to get the plugin to
load the keybindings (LocalLeader never seemed to have got bound and the
functions which were to get called werent defined..) :-(

Its a pity, because VimClojure looks damned sweet. Thankfully I did get
VimClojures syntax highlighting to work.

~~~
zaphar
I had the same issue at first. I did get it fixed eventually but I can't
remember what I did. :-( Once you get it running though it offers syntax
completion send-to-repl and most of the slime functionality without the need
for screen. Very worth the effort setting it up.

~~~
dkersten
Yeah, the features looked very convenient and useful for interactive
development, testing and debugging. I guess I'll have to give it another try.

------
asciilifeform
Like _Steering Wheel_ , but for _Brick_! No car needed!

------
zachbeane
This also reminds me a bit of projects along the lines of "Like Lisp, for
<some non-Lisp language>!" Yes, just like it, except missing most of the good
parts.

------
saurabh
What i think would rock would be reinteract like development environment
inside Vim.

